# General > Technical Support >  malwarebytes.firefox compatibility

## argyle kid

Hi any one out there heard if this has been fixed ?

I use winxp and use pro version of malwarebytes (V 3.2.2.2018) also had firefox browser (V52.3.0).Firefox crashes on start up. That version is the last supported on winxp.
From Internet saw that malwarebytes was aware of problem,my firefox is still crashing and can find no information on net.

Regards AK.

----------


## dx100uk

did you do the dodge to make your winxp the business version so it does get updates from windows?

----------


## argyle kid

Hi dx100uk thank you for reply,

To the best of my knowledge it is a malwarebytes/ firefox problem, for those old guys like me still using winxp.

Never heard of this dodge will it fix the problem is it legal?

Regards AK.

----------


## dx100uk

yes it was even publicised by MS themselves.


so you are using a version winxp connected to the internet thats not been updated since god no's when..

you are seriously in danger of having your personal data stolen.
malware bytes doesnt protect you from anything if your operating system is not upto date nor is your browser..


copy and paste the 3 lines below to a new notepad file


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMWPAPosReady]
"Installed"=dword:00000001



do file save.as
name the file xp.reg
and save it to your desktop


now goto your desktop and double click on the file and say yes to allow it to alter the registry.


restart the machine and pop off to the windows update site and get updating
the least your need is winxp service pack 3



it will take you hours use a wired connection not wireless
keep going back to the windows update site
until no more needs doing..



i quite honestly dump malwarebytes
use 360 security centre 
https://www.360totalsecurity.com/en/...ree-antivirus/
dx

----------


## argyle kid

Hi again.
Sorry for delay I had much to think about.Thank you for the time and effort on my behalf.Will print your instructions and leave on back burner as it is a wee bit above my head.
If the   hits the fan my system restore no longer works! The xp OS is as up to date as ms has allowed,also run Kaspersky Internet security.
Recently Ccleaner server updates was hacked and gave me and others Trojans, Malwarebytes grabbed them immediately anyway just paid my fees.

The road to hell is paved with OS abandoned by Mi$ro$oft.
Regards AK.

----------


## Wizzbang

> Hi again.
> Sorry for delay I had much to think about.Thank you for the time and effort on my behalf.Will print your instructions and leave on back burner as it is a wee bit above my head.
> If the   hits the fan my system restore no longer works! The xp OS is as up to date as ms has allowed,also run Kaspersky Internet security.
> Recently Ccleaner server updates was hacked and gave me and others Trojans, Malwarebytes grabbed them immediately anyway just paid my fees.
> 
> The road to hell is paved with OS abandoned by Mi$ro$oft.
> Regards AK.


Try out linux 
Mint or ubuntu  are very popular,
Ive  been using linux and Unix for years and never had to worry about malware virus software etc.
its pretty quick to.

----------

